# [OT]Migracja firmy z WinXP na Linux

## ar_it

Witam.

W firmie w której pracuję jest obecnie 10 kompów z winxp +1 ubuntu (narazie postawiony testowo)+ serwer/router gentoo.

Noszę się z przeniesieniem wszystkich windowsów na Linuksa.

Mam w głowie 2 problemy 

1 Jaki linuks (gentoo, czy ubuntu)

Jeśli gentoo to:

A) musze robić wszystkie configi ręcznie (pomijam fstab, kernel robiony przez genkernel {upakowany na maksa aby na wszystkich kompach dział}, Zostaje kwestia xorg.conf i tu musze z palca robić dla wszystkich kompów osobno   :Mad:  a może jest jakieś fajne narzedzie, które w sposób magiczny wygeneruje mi configi - bez mojej zbytniej ingerencji.

2)Aktualizcja softu

A) Ubuntu - magia apt'a, działa ale trochę za dużo softu insaluje (zależności)

B) Gentoo wszystko pięknie - jeden make.conf dla wszystkich kompów - martwi mnie aktualizacja...

Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia w przeniszeniu małej firmy w całości na Gentoo.

Czy gdzieś w polsce taka migracja się odbyła ?? A jeśli tak to czy mogę prosic o opis problemów, (pomijam kwestie softu pod windowsa (z tym sobie już poradziłem)i przyzwyczajeń userów.

Edit by Poe

ort  

----------

## ath4r

1. Gentoo ofkors  :Wink:  Chociaz z drugiej strony zalezy od pracownikow.. choc mysle ze dobrze skonfigurowane gentoo nie powinno nikomu wiekszych problemow sprawic

A) przeciez Xorg -configure wykrywa prawie wszystko, pozostaje dopisac rozdzielczości no i ustawc polską klawiature (ewentualnie inne dodatkowe ficzery)

2)

A) w gentoo tez duzo zaleznosci.. ale to wlasnie dzieki temu wszystko działa (a przynajmniej powinno dzialac jak należy), w wielu dystrybucjach (starsze red haty itd) czesto mialem w gotowym systemie błędy w kde typu czegos tam nie ma itd, tutaj wszystko jest spełnione wiec pozostają tylko błędy programow na które już wpływu nie mamy

B) emerge -uDN world na kazdym kompie i wsio  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *ath4r wrote:*   

> 1. Gentoo ofkors  Chociaz z drugiej strony zalezy od pracownikow.. choc mysle ze dobrze skonfigurowane gentoo nie powinno nikomu wiekszych problemow sprawic
> 
> A) przeciez Xorg -configure wykrywa prawie wszystko, pozostaje dopisac rozdzielczości no i ustawc polską klawiature (ewentualnie inne dodatkowe ficzery)
> 
> 2)
> ...

 

Zgadza się że Xorg -configure wykrywa prawie wszystko (niestety prawie robi różnicę)

Tu nie chodzi o kompilatory i ilość miejsca na dysku.

Przyzwyczaiłem userów w firmie do użytkowania OOo i opery (jakoś do ff się nie udało IMHO FF jest fajniejszy).

Co do polityki co ma być na kompach (jaki soft) to już wiem.

Pytanie:

Czy kompilacja z flagą -march=i686 nie spowoduje niestabilności (chcę dla wszystkich postawić jednen system, tylko konfigi później dostosować. Robię tak bo mam w sieci zarówno kompy pIII 1Ghz jak i AMD 64 i chce zrobić całość jak najprościej.

A jeśli padnie na gentoo, to kompilacja upgrade będą tylko na jednym kompie, a cała reszta dostanie skompilowane binarki  :Very Happy: 

Jak się na to zapatrujecie ??

----------

## 13Homer

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Zgadza się że Xorg -configure wykrywa prawie wszystko (niestety prawie robi różnicę)

 

Przecież raz konfigurujesz i masz spokój. Oczywiście może Ci to zająć kilka godzin, jeśli będziesz chciał mieć przyśpieszanie 3D :)

 *Quote:*   

> Tu nie chodzi o kompilatory i ilość miejsca na dysku.
> 
> Przyzwyczaiłem userów w firmie do użytkowania OOo i opery (jakoś do ff się nie udało IMHO FF jest fajniejszy).

 

Opera, jak widzę, jest w portage, więc co za różnica? Można zainstalować im obydwa i niech sami decydują, czego chcą używać. Polityka bezpieczeństwa to juz inna sprawa, ale najwyraźniej poza Twoimi zainteresowaniami (nie wiem, który jest bezpieczniejszy, raczej FF, bo to OpenSource).

 *Quote:*   

> Czy kompilacja z flagą -march=i686 nie spowoduje niestabilności (chcę dla wszystkich postawić jednen system, tylko konfigi później dostosować. Robię tak bo mam w sieci zarówno kompy pIII 1Ghz jak i AMD 64 i chce zrobić całość jak najprościej.

 

Zdaje się, że flaga march generuje tylko zoptymalizowany kod pod konkretny procesor. Na innych taki kod może działać trochę wolniej, ale nie powinno być niestabilności. Zauważ, że w portage jest np. openoffice-bin, który można sobie zainstalować na dowolnym procesorze intelopodobnym.

 *Quote:*   

> A jeśli padnie na gentoo, to kompilacja upgrade będą tylko na jednym kompie, a cała reszta dostanie skompilowane binarki :D
> 
> Jak się na to zapatrujecie ??

 

Kiedyś czytałem, że można sobie zrobić serwer do takich właśnie upgradów. Wtedy prawie wszystkie (poza tym jednym) synchronizują się z tym serwerem, który pełni rolę mirrora dla serwerów Gentoo. Wrzucasz do crona 'emerge -DuN world' + kasowanie /usr/portage/distfiles (po zainstalowaniu nie będą juz potrzebne) i samo się robi :)

Nie będzie to chyba proste do wykonania, ale robisz to raz, a reszta będzie się odbywała automatycznie. Moim zdaniem warto.

Powodzenia.

PS. Bierz Gentoo ;)

----------

## msch

co do kwestii update, to na routerze ustawil bym lokalne repozytorium portage. A na kazdym kompie distcc i identyczna wersja GCC oraz -march w make.conf. oczywiscie, ze jezeli skompilujesz program z flaga march=i686, to na "architekturach" np athlon-xp czy pentium bedzie on dzialal.

----------

## Raku

ja dodam tylko, że w przypadku wyboru innej dystrybucji niż Gentoo temat nadaje się wyłacznie do zamknięcia  :Wink: 

----------

## yoshi314

gdyby te kompy spiac w klaster (distcc) i wszystko kompilowac dla jednego kompa, a nastepnie z niego udostepniac przez NFS na pozostale juz same gotowe binarki to jest szansa ze wypali. tylko pozostaje problem konfigurowania wszystkiego na pozostalych kompach.

----------

## martin.k

A może na serwerze ustawić serwer pakietów binarnych GRP.

Na serwerze zapuszczasz kompilację pakietów. Albo ręcznie albo za pomocą skryptów.

Pakiety lądują w katalogu z którego są serwowane za pomocą np. ftpa albo apacha

Na stacjach klientach w make.conf dodajesz lokalizację serwera w sieci ze wskazaniem na katalog z pakietami:

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://192.168.1.2/grp/2006.0/x86/All"
```

Oczywiście musisz przekierować pakiety które są budowane na serwerze do tego katalogu, za pomocą:

```
PKGDIR="/twoj/katalog/z/pakietami"
```

Potem z klienta wystarczy dać:

```
emerge -gK pakiet
```

Możesz też dać to do crona lub coś bardziej zaawansowanego. Bo pozostanie jeszcze problem z aktualizacją plików konfiguracyjnych w /etc/ na klientach. Ale jeśli poszukasz na googlach, to pewnie coś się znajdzie.

Gdzieś tam była też metoda z wykorzystaniem rsync, ale nie pamiętam...

Temat do ugryzienia jest  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Zdaje się, że flaga march generuje tylko zoptymalizowany kod pod konkretny procesor. Na innych taki kod może działać trochę wolniej, ale nie powinno być niestabilności. 

 

Nie pamiętam szczegółów który to program nie chciał działać, nie wiem jak gcc generuje kod, może i nie powinno być problemów, ale u mnie były z tym problemy. Dodam że flagi były zalecane, bez jakiś dodatków. Jeszcze na gcc 3.3 wtedy.

----------

## ar_it

OK

Jade ze stage3.

To make.config dla wszystkich kompów.

```

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -s -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -s -pipe"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LANGUAGE="48"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="11"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apm arts bzip2 caps cdr cdparanoia clamav cups dri dvd dvdread ffmpeg flac flash ftp ggi gif gstreamer -gtk -gtk2 hal imagemagick imap java jpeg kde lm_sensors mad matroska mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pdf png qt quicktime samba sox speex spell svg theora tiff truetype usb vcd vorbis win32codecs  xine xmms xv xvid userlocales"

```

Coś powinienem dodać odjąć

Plan jest taki - Kompilacja na jednym kompie. Na innych kompach rozpakowuję tylko stage4 i robię configi. Jeden kernel dla wszystkich kompów w sieci.

----------

## msch

ja bym zostawil CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}, do LINGUAS dodal jeszcze "en", LANG="pl_PL". a LANGUAGE jest potrzebna jeszcze? slyszalem, ze tylko openoffice z tego korzystal, ale chlopaki juz przestawili ebuildy by korzystaly z LINGUAS

----------

## ar_it

 *msch wrote:*   

> ja bym zostawil CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}, do LINGUAS dodal jeszcze "en", LANG="pl_PL". a LANGUAGE jest potrzebna jeszcze? slyszalem, ze tylko openoffice z tego korzystal, ale chlopaki juz przestawili ebuildy by korzystaly z LINGUAS

 

Czyli tak

```

LINGUAS="pl en"

LC_ALL="pl_PL en"

```

czy z przecinkiem, bo mi się zapomniało   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ar_it

 *yoshi314 wrote:*   

> gdyby te kompy spiac w klaster (distcc) i wszystko kompilowac dla jednego kompa, a nastepnie z niego udostepniac przez NFS na pozostale juz same gotowe binarki to jest szansa ze wypali. tylko pozostaje problem konfigurowania wszystkiego na pozostalych kompach.

 

Pomysł klastra odpadł. Mam dostępny tylko jeden wolny komp.

Reszta pracuje narazie pod winXP. Dopóki nie zrobię gentoo na jednym nie mam jak robić klastra.

Zresztą ten komp i tak będzie kompem testowym i tak pewnie już zostanie:D

Będzie służył jako komp do kompilacji, serwowania binarek innym i testowania czy wsio działa  :Very Happy: 

..::Milu Edit: ort! 

----------

## sekretarz

Zrob sobie na tym kompie lokalne drzewo rsync i ustaw rsyncd, w docsach masz napisane jak to robic. Jezeli wszystkie kompy maja takie same flagi use to wygodnie jest robic pakiety grp na jednym kompie i instalowac je na reszcie.

----------

## qermit

To może colinux postawisz na kompach z XP?

Na początek możesz przygotować obraz systemu na jednym komputerze, Xorg ze sterownikem VESA powinien zadziałać na wszystkim. Następnie przygotuj sobie Obraz systemu na DVD (poprostu spakuj wszystkie katalogi do tar.gz bo jest najszybsze przy rozpakowywaniu). Następnie napisz skrypt, który sam tobie będzie instalował (czytaj rozpakowywał system, instalował gruba, ustawiał odpowiednie usługi).

Ja czyniłem tak już wiele razy i ta metoda się sprawdza, a system instaluje się około 15min (z zegarkiem w łapie) - to jest trochę szybciej niż z paczek. Jedyne co tobie pozostaje to przygotować jeszcze jądra dla różnych wersji sprzętowych i jazda, chyba że wcześniej przygotujesz jądro ze wszystkimi modułami pod i686 (czyli PentiumPRO) i jakieś initrd. Zapomniał bym jeszcze o sterownikach dla X.

Aktualizacja może odbywać się raz w miesiącu, na 2 miesiące z paczek binarnych, bo nie trzeba poprawieć czegoś co działa.

PS ludzie są przyzwyczajeni do graficznego startera WinXP, więc możesz dołożyć fbsplasha

----------

## msch

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *msch wrote:*   ja bym zostawil CXXFLAGS=${CFLAGS}, do LINGUAS dodal jeszcze "en", LANG="pl_PL". a LANGUAGE jest potrzebna jeszcze? slyszalem, ze tylko openoffice z tego korzystal, ale chlopaki juz przestawili ebuildy by korzystaly z LINGUAS 
> 
> Czyli tak
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

```

z tego co pamietam, jak w linguas mialem tylko pl, to przy emergowaniu czegos zawsze perl mi sie burkal, ze nie ma zainstalowanych odpowiednich lokalizacji i ustawial je sobie na "C"  :Razz: 

----------

## qermit

 *msch wrote:*   

> z tego co pamietam, jak w linguas mialem tylko pl, to przy emergowaniu czegos zawsze perl mi sie burkal, ze nie ma zainstalowanych odpowiednich lokalizacji i ustawial je sobie na "C" 

 

o locale-gen to się nie słyszało?

----------

## msch

slyszalo, ale po co mam robic cos PO instalacji systemu, jesli moge zrobic to rowniez w trakcie instalacji  :Wink: 

----------

## ar_it

 *qermit wrote:*   

> To może colinux postawisz na kompach z XP?
> 
> Na początek możesz przygotować obraz systemu na jednym komputerze, Xorg ze sterownikem VESA powinien zadziałać na wszystkim. Następnie przygotuj sobie Obraz systemu na DVD (poprostu spakuj wszystkie katalogi do tar.gz bo jest najszybsze przy rozpakowywaniu). Następnie napisz skrypt, który sam tobie będzie instalował (czytaj rozpakowywał system, instalował gruba, ustawiał odpowiednie usługi).
> 
> Ja czyniłem tak już wiele razy i ta metoda się sprawdza, a system instaluje się około 15min (z zegarkiem w łapie) - to jest trochę szybciej niż z paczek. Jedyne co tobie pozostaje to przygotować jeszcze jądra dla różnych wersji sprzętowych i jazda, chyba że wcześniej przygotujesz jądro ze wszystkimi modułami pod i686 (czyli PentiumPRO) i jakieś initrd. Zapomniał bym jeszcze o sterownikach dla X.
> ...

 

Chyba z Colinuksem dam sobie na luz.

Jutro pierwszy komp idzie na pełną migrację czyli mój.

Do końca przyszłego tygodnia chcę przenieść wszystkich. Problemem będzie serwer na którym chodzi Lotus Domino (windows XP z domino dla win   :Evil or Very Mad: , ale narazie nie zaprzątam sobie nim głowy. Nie znam na tyle domino, aby go przenosić. Nie mam natywnej wersji linuksowej Domino. Nadzieja że gdzieś na aukcjach uda mi się kupić za stosunkową małą forsę ten soft (całe szczęscie jest tego troszeczke w sieci)  

Co do skryptów - to może masz je gdzieś pod ręką i mógłbyś podesłać (co do kernela zrobiłem dzisiaj na maksa genkernelem, będzie jeden na wszystkie maszynki)

P.S.

U mnie w sieci kompy chodzą non stop, tak też nie widzę potrzeby robienia fbspasha

----------

## SirYes

 *qermit wrote:*   

> o locale-gen to się nie słyszało?

 

 *msch wrote:*   

> slyszalo, ale po co mam robic cos PO instalacji systemu, jesli moge zrobic to rowniez w trakcie instalacji 

 

Heh, to się zmieni - od wersji glibc-2.4-r2 ... (ja już się przyzwyczaiłem  :Wink: )

Na szczęście składnia locale.gen jest bardzo podobna do locales.build i nadal będzie można polegać na tworzeniu locale przy kompilacji glibc.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## M-Z

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> W firmie w której pracuję jest obecnie 10 kompów z winxp +1 ubuntu (narazie postawiony testowo)+ serwer/router gentoo.
> 
> Noszę się z przeniesieniem wszystkich windowsów na Linuksa.

 

Po co? Jeżeli masz legalne oprogramowanie MS (a w firmie to pewnie masz), to nie widzę powodu migracji. Niestety na razie MS Office jest duuużo lepszy niż OO (zwłaszcza pod Linuksem).

----------

## msch

moze nie ma  :Razz: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Niestety na razie MS Office jest duuużo lepszy niż OO (zwłaszcza pod Linuksem).

 

Ee tam lepszy...(no flame), masz na myśli możliwości? łatwość edycji?, czy to że są nie dokońca kompatybilne  :Wink:  ze sobą?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Niestety na razie MS Office jest duuużo lepszy niż OO (zwłaszcza pod Linuksem).

 A możesz powiedzieć w czym? Bo mi się wydaje, że dla 95% procent użytkowników posiadanie MS Office'a to bardziej nawyk (czy "cuś" innego), niż rzeczywista potrzeba. 

Sam całkiem niedawno przesiadłem się na OOo i jak do tej pory nie spotkałem się z czymś co jest w produkcie Microsoftu, a w OOo nie (używam w celach raczej trywialnych - podanka, sprawka z laborek, wykresiki itp.). Zgodzę się, żę Office jest bardziej rozbudowany - tylko znakomita większość użytkowników i tak nigdy nie użyła i nie użyje tych super możliwości.

---Edit:---

A możliwość zrobienia pdfa w OOo za pomocą jednego kliknięcia, bez instalacji dodatkowych programów jest wprost nieziemsko wygodna.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## M-Z

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*   Niestety na razie MS Office jest duuużo lepszy niż OO (zwłaszcza pod Linuksem). A możesz powiedzieć w czym? 

 

OOo jest piekielnie powolny. Spróbuj sobie poprzewijać długą (kilka tysięcy wierszy) tabelkę, to zrozumiesz. Nie mówiąc już o czasie uruchamiania, który jest dłuższy niż MS Office pod Wine/CXOffice(!).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> OOo jest piekielnie powolny. Spróbuj sobie poprzewijać długą (kilka tysięcy wierszy) tabelkę, to zrozumiesz. Nie mówiąc już o czasie uruchamiania, który jest dłuższy niż MS Office pod Wine/CXOffice(!).

 Punkt dla Ciebie. Jednak moim zdaniem prędkość uruchamiania nie jest najważniejsza (dużymi tabelkami się nie bawiłem, to się nie wypowiadam  :Wink:  ) - inaczej już dawno bym zrezygnował z Firefoksa i został przy IE!  :Laughing:  Jak masz odrobinę więcej RAMu możesz sobie wrzucić ładowanie OOo przy starcie i później wszystko Ci się pojawia w mgnieniu oka.  :Wink: 

----------

## M-Z

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Punkt dla Ciebie. Jednak moim zdaniem prędkość uruchamiania nie jest najważniejsza (dużymi tabelkami się nie bawiłem, to się nie wypowiadam  ) - inaczej już dawno bym zrezygnował z Firefoksa i został przy IE!  Jak masz odrobinę więcej RAMu możesz sobie wrzucić ładowanie OOo przy starcie i później wszystko Ci się pojawia w mgnieniu oka. 

 

Niby mogę (choć mam tylko 512 MB), ale to nadal nie jest za szybkie (zwłaszcza przy dłuższych przerwach w wykorzystywaniu OO). O wydłużeniu czasu logowania nie mówiąc.

----------

## qermit

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> OOo jest piekielnie powolny. 

 

Nie zauważyłem (no może przy 30 megowej prezentacji w powerPoincie)

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> Spróbuj sobie poprzewijać długą (kilka tysięcy wierszy) tabelkę, to zrozumiesz. Nie mówiąc już o czasie uruchamiania, który jest dłuższy niż MS Office pod Wine/CXOffice(!).

 

Tak nawiasem mówiąc nie wiem czy wiesz ale nawet w win jest mechanizm keszoawnia/preładowania i inne produkty ze stajni MS świetnie ten fakt wykorzystują.

Ostatnio nie mogłem poprawnie otworzyć Officem2000 dokumentów z Office2003, a pod OO mogłem za darmo - więc moim zdaniem nie ma o czym mówić.

----------

## raaf

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Witam.
> 
> W firmie w której pracuję jest obecnie 10 kompów z winxp +1 ubuntu (narazie postawiony testowo)+ serwer/router gentoo.
> 
> Noszę się z przeniesieniem wszystkich windowsów na Linuksa.
> ...

 

witam!

IMHO powinienes najpierw przeniesc kompy na soft taki sam jak jest dostepny na linuksie (OO i cos tam jeszcze potrzebujesz zachowuja winde), potem dopiero kombinowac z migracja na llinuksa. wtedy latwiej bedzie rozmawiac z uzytkownikami  :Wink: . 

po drugie, nie wiem czy jest sens zmieniac cos co dziala dobrze, jesli winxp + msoffice dziala to nie mysle, ze zmiana jest potrzebna (chyba, ze macie tam nielegalne oprogramowanie  :Wink:  ). no chyba, ze sie jednak myslicie przyszlosciowo i nowe kompy zakupione w firmie nie beda mialy standardowo zainstalowanych windowsow, wtedy warto myslec o migracji.

po trzecie, migracja jednego kompa na linuksa z OO gdy reszta pracuje na msoffice jest bez sensu, bo ustawiasz sie na atakli, ze cos nie dziala tak jak trzeba, tylko migracja w calosci ma sens.

z mojego doswiadczenia wynika, ze nie trzeba sie pakowac w gentoo gdzie sie tylko da, wystarczy ubuntu (5.10). jest takie fajne cos co sie nazywa automatix, sciagasz to (to jest deb), instalujesz, uruchamiasz i to Ci ladnie instaluje wszelkie potrzebne programy, codeki itp potrzebne do normalnej pracy na kompie, odpada wtedy mozolny proces instalacji wszystkiego po kolei.

ja w swojej firmie nie uzywam windowsa od 2 lat i nie narzekam, ale ja nie uzywam zadnej specyficznej aplikacji, wiec mi jest prosciej.

pozdrawiam

raaf

ps. jak mi cos jeszcze wpadnie do glowy to sie wypowiem.

----------

## M-Z

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*   OOo jest piekielnie powolny.  
> 
> Nie zauważyłem (no może przy 30 megowej prezentacji w powerPoincie).

 

We wspomnianej tabelce jest znaaacznie wolniejszy.

 *Quote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*   Spróbuj sobie poprzewijać długą (kilka tysięcy wierszy) tabelkę, to zrozumiesz. Nie mówiąc już o czasie uruchamiania, który jest dłuższy niż MS Office pod Wine/CXOffice(!). 
> 
> Tak nawiasem mówiąc nie wiem czy wiesz ale nawet w win jest mechanizm keszoawnia/preładowania i inne produkty ze stajni MS świetnie ten fakt wykożystują.

 

Chyba nie rozumiem, co chcesz powiedzieć.

 *Quote:*   

> Ostatnio nie mogłem poprawnie otworzyć Officem2000 dokumentów z Office2003, a pod OO mogłem za darmo - więc moim zdaniem nie ma o czym mówić.

 

Hmm... Sytuacja raczej wyjątkowa.

----------

## qermit

Tak naprawdę należy zastanowić się do czego potrzebne są komputery:

- przeglądanie www

- odbieranie i wysyłanie poczty

- pisanie dokumentów, jakiś tabelek ... (i eksport do PDF)

- słuchanie muzyki i oglądanie filmów

Nie ma przeciwskazań przeciwko wywaleniu Win+MSoffice, a przy okazji pozbywasz się dwudziestu drogich licencji.

Jeżeli kożysta sie z programów dostępnych tylko dla windows (CAD/CAM, mathlab ...) to niewarto.

----------

## ar_it

Co do migracji.

Jak już pisałem przyzwyczaiłem userów do opery i OOo. Jedyne oprogramowanie jakiego nie ma na linuksa to lotus notes, ale z tym sobie już poradziłem (wine - działa stabilnie).

Co do windowsów. To firma planuje zakup kolejnych kompów i po prostej kalkulacji:

10 komputerów + 10 MSWINDOWS +10 MSOFFIECE daje jak by nie patrzeć (+/- 25 tys netto).

A 10 komputerów z linuksem to 10 tys netto (nie liczyłem peryferii  :Very Happy: )

Tak też decyzja podjęta. Co do wyboru softu. To przeanalizowałem potrzeby userów. Wiem czego używają. Jakie mają przyzwyczajenia. 

P.S. Jutro dwa kompy idą pod nóż (no będzie się działo)  :Smile: 

P.S.

Mam gentoo na serwerze i chcę aby w firmie było monolityczne oprogramowanie.

Wszędzie to samo. wszędzie możliwość zarządzania i upgradów on-line. i wkońcu jak najwięcej rzeczy w sieci lokalnej ma chodzić po nfs-ie. wyeliminuję sambę. nie widzę powodu aby istniała samba kiedy nie ma windowsów.

----------

## czestmir

a co do lotusa to zajrzyj tu: 

http://www-142.ibm.com/software/sw-lotus/products/product4.nsf/wdocs/dominolinux

----------

## argasek

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*    *M-Z wrote:*   Niestety na razie MS Office jest duuużo lepszy niż OO (zwłaszcza pod Linuksem). A możesz powiedzieć w czym?  
> 
> OOo jest piekielnie powolny. Spróbuj sobie poprzewijać długą (kilka tysięcy wierszy) tabelkę, to zrozumiesz. 

 

A kto przy zdrowych zmysłach w edytorze tekstu / arkuszu robi tabelę na kilka tysięcy wierszy? Od tego jest SQL.

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cytat:
> 
> Ostatnio nie mogłem poprawnie otworzyć Officem2000 dokumentów z Office2003, a pod OO mogłem za darmo - więc moim zdaniem nie ma o czym mówić.
> ...

 

Raczej nie. (czego dowodzą również moje doświadczenia).

----------

## 13Homer

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> wyeliminuję sambę. nie widzę powodu aby istniała samba kiedy nie ma windowsów.

 

A jak przyjdzie z wizytą Ważny Klient z laptopem i Windowsami? Ja na swoim laptopie mam tylko Gentoo, ale w pracy nie korzystam z NFS, tylko właśnie z Samby,  nawet pomimo tego, że serwer jest pod Linuksem (Debianem). Tak jest mi po prostu wygodniej - nie korzystam z tego dość często, tylko co jakiś czas sobie podmontuję.

:: EDIT ::

 *argasek wrote:*   

> A kto przy zdrowych zmysłach w edytorze tekstu / arkuszu robi tabelę na kilka tysięcy wierszy? Od tego jest SQL.

 

Nie wszyscy są informatykami. Sporo analityków pracuje na arkuszach kalkulacyjnych, bo tak jest szybciej: łatwiejszy import/eksport, mnóstwo dostępnych funkcji analitycznych, można robic wykresy graficzne, szybko uzupełniać dane, plik z arkuszem można po prostu przenieść itp. Bazy danych są lepsze w przypadku aplikacji o ustalonej logice biznesowej, bo żeby ją zmienić, trzeba niestety znać SQLa. Sporo juz pisałem aplikacji i importowanie z danych z XLSów to powszechność. Kilka tysięcy wierszy to nic niezwykłego.

----------

## akroplas

Przepraszam, ze sie wlaczam do dyskusji, ale male sprostowanie:

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Ostatnio nie mogłem poprawnie otworzyć Officem2000 dokumentów z Office2003, a pod OO mogłem za darmo - więc moim zdaniem nie ma o czym mówić.

 

Jezeli chodzi tylko o "za darmo", "otworzyć", wydrukować lub skopiować to Microsoft juz od 97 roku to umożliwia:

http://www.microsoft.com/office/000/viewers.asp

A jak juz sie włączylem do dyskusji to napisze: Moim zdaniem lepiej nie stawiac serwera rsync i syncowac reszte kompow z LANu poprzez ten właśnie serwer. Czy nie łatwiej poprostu sync'owac tylko na serwerze, a na reszcie kompow miec /usr/portage podlinkowane pod "serwerowe /usr/portage"  :Wink:  ? [za - nie trzeba przebudowywac za kazdym razem metadanych].

Pozdrawiam

----------

## M-Z

 *argasek wrote:*   

> A kto przy zdrowych zmysłach w edytorze tekstu / arkuszu robi tabelę na kilka tysięcy wierszy? Od tego jest SQL.
> 
> 

 

Tu nie chodzi o te kilka tysięcy wierszy. OO krztusi się niezależnie od ich liczby, szybko przewijając jedynie puste wiersze...

----------

## wodzik

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu nie chodzi o te kilka tysięcy wierszy. OO krztusi się niezależnie od ich liczby, szybko przewijając jedynie puste wiersze...

 

dziwne. wlasnie odpalilem OO (na ubuntu bo gentoo chwilowo nie mam) i przejechalem sobie pare razy 10 000 wierszy w gore i w dol i nie zauwazylem jakiejs zwiechy czy przyciecia. zjechanie w dol i w gore za pomoca suwaczka trwa tyle co przewiniecie strony w ff, no wiadome ze Page Down dziala troche wolniej, ale żeby sie krztusil. Moze zle skompilowales ?

----------

## M-Z

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> zjechanie w dol i w gore za pomoca sowaczka trwa tyle co przewiniece strony w ff, no wiadome ze Page Down dziala troche wolniej, ale rzeby sie krztusil. moze zle skompilowales ?

 

Tak chodzi Page Down. Co do kompilacji, to nie sądzę (jaka by nie była), żeby miała taki wpływ.

----------

## wodzik

wiec nie wiem czemu u ciebie nie chodzi. ja mam OO na linuksie i windowsie (z www.ux.pl/openoffice/) i nie zauwazylem zadnego zmulania w arkuszach kalkulacyjnych nawet tych po kilka tysiecy wierszy (co prawda pustych)

----------

## qermit

Właściwie, to niektórzy lubią szukać dziury w całym. Jak dla mnie OO działa wystarczająco szybko.

Wracając do tematu: ja bym jeszcze proflie mobilne w linuksie porobił i monitoring wszystkich komputerów, ale to już takie moje zboczenie.

----------

## M-Z

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> wiec nie wiem czemu u ciebie nie chodzi. ja mam OO na linuksie i windowsie (z www.ux.pl/openoffice/) i nie zauwazylem zadnego zmulania w arkuszach kalkulacyjnych nawet tych po kilka tysiecy wierszy (co prawda pustych)

 

To prawda - puste chodzą jak pełne w MS Office.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Właściwie, to niektórzy lubią szukać dziury w całym. Jak dla mnie OO działa wystarczająco szybko.

 

Nie wystarczająco! Nawet Gnumeric chodzi szybciej. Nie ma takich możliwości, jak OO, ale chodzi szybciej.

----------

## RAIH

No a jak W Ooo sie ustawia opisy dla "serii" na wykresie ? ja niemoge znalesc ............

----------

## martin.k

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To prawda - puste chodzą jak pełne w MS Office. 
> 
> Nie wystarczająco! Nawet Gnumeric chodzi szybciej. Nie ma takich możliwości, jak OO, ale chodzi szybciej.

 

Prędkość renderowania w Calcu nie jest rewelacyjna. Nawet ktoś z hakerów oo już to brał na warsztat, ale teraz nie pomnę jakie tego efekty... Druga strona medalu to jeszcze CPU scheduler jaki masz ustawiony w kernelu. Spróbuj staircase, zwłaszcza z nowego zestawu 2.6.17-rc4-ck1. Jądro 2.6.17-rc3-mm1 + PlugSched działa też niesamowicie szybko.

Czasem testowanie niestabilnych jajek pomaga  :Smile: 

----------

## M-Z

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*   
> 
> To prawda - puste chodzą jak pełne w MS Office. 
> 
> Nie wystarczająco! Nawet Gnumeric chodzi szybciej. Nie ma takich możliwości, jak OO, ale chodzi szybciej. 
> ...

 

Czy to czasem nie siła sugestii? Jakoś nie widzę specjalnej różnicy między ck-, a gentoo-sources.

----------

## ar_it

 *czestmir wrote:*   

> a co do lotusa to zajrzyj tu: 
> 
> http://www-142.ibm.com/software/sw-lotus/products/product4.nsf/wdocs/dominolinux

 

Dzięki. Widziałem juz ten adres. Ale na tamtej stronie jest tylko info do serrii 7. U mnie w firmie jest 6.5. A pozatym pozostaje kwestia licencji upgradującej  :Neutral:  i z tego co kontaktowałem się z IBM to nie małej.

Co do testów ubuntu, to nie odpowiada mi trochę jako os firmowy. Tak jak wspominałem przeszedł testy w firmie w której pracuje i jakoś się nie do końca sprawdził.

Dzisiaj nie zrealizowałem pełnego planu. Przeniosłem w pełni tylko jednego kompa. Drugi ma do jutra dualboot-a, to tylko kwestia czasu.

Co do samby to pewnie zostanie, przynajmniej do momentu, dopóki w sieci będzie choćby jeden windows. Pewnie zostanie też później, ale tylko dla "Bardzo ważnych klientów" firmy.

Jak na razie rozwiązanie z prekompilowanym gentoo sprawdza się bardzo fajnie. czas instalacji - to czas rozpakowania tar.gz'a   (około 15 min) + zrobienie konfigów (jakieś 5 min fstab + grub) oraz Xorg (narzie łatwizna - oby tak dalej). + jakieś 45 min na import poczty, zakładek + foldery usera + dodanie druarki  :Smile: 

Czyli na jednego kompa powinno mi spokojnie starczyc 3 h ( i to z duużym okładem).

Trzymajcie kciuki.

Dzięki za wsparcie

Luk

--EDIT--

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *martin.k wrote:*    *M-Z wrote:*   
> 
> To prawda - puste chodzą jak pełne w MS Office. 
> 
> Nie wystarczająco! Nawet Gnumeric chodzi szybciej. Nie ma takich możliwości, jak OO, ale chodzi szybciej. 
> ...

 

W zastosowaniach firmowych wolę się oprzeć na standardym jajku od gentoo. (stabilność stabilność i jeszcze raz stabilność)

Pamiętajcie, że komputer w pracy to tylko narzędzie i tam nie ma mowy o jakimkolwiek przestoju dłuższym niż 10 min. Dzięki za sugestię, pobowie sie na prywatnym kompie   :Laughing: 

----------

## ar_it

 *sekretarz wrote:*   

> Zrob sobie na tym kompie lokalne drzewo rsync i ustaw rsyncd, w docsach masz napisane jak to robic. Jezeli wszystkie kompy maja takie same flagi use to wygodnie jest robic pakiety grp na jednym kompie i instalowac je na reszcie.

 

Zmierzam do tego. Zastanawiam się tylko czy robić to od razu, czy też pod koniec wdrożenia/migracji.

----------

## qermit

 *ar_it wrote:*   

>  *sekretarz wrote:*   Zrob sobie na tym kompie lokalne drzewo rsync i ustaw rsyncd, w docsach masz napisane jak to robic. Jezeli wszystkie kompy maja takie same flagi use to wygodnie jest robic pakiety grp na jednym kompie i instalowac je na reszcie. 
> 
> Zmierzam do tego. Zastanawiam się tylko czy robić to od razu, czy też pod koniec wdrożenia/migracji.

 nfs jest chyba lepszym rozwiązaniem, a zawsze możesz to zrobić przez ssh, a ludzie i tak tego nie zauważą.

----------

## sekretarz

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> Czy nie łatwiej poprostu sync'owac tylko na serwerze, a na reszcie kompow miec /usr/portage podlinkowane pod "serwerowe /usr/portage"  ? [za - nie trzeba przebudowywac za kazdym razem metadanych].
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

Trzeba  :Wink:  Tylko, ze to juz nie problem pod portage-2.1 gdzie przegenerowanie metadata trwa 3sekundy na moim amd64. Caly kod od metadata byl przepisany i teraz ladnie chodzi.

----------

## raaf

[quote="ar_it"] *czestmir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Co do testów ubuntu, to nie odpowiada mi trochę jako os firmowy. Tak jak wspominałem przeszedł testy w firmie w której pracuje i jakoś się nie do końca sprawdził.

 

a u mnie ubuntu spisuje sie wysmienicie, nie wiem co tam jest nie tak, ze Ci nie spasowal. wszystko dziala dobrze, bez zarzutu i ciezko sie przyczepic.

wydaje mi sie, ze z czasem przejdziez z gentoo na ubuntu (albo cos podobnego)  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## qermit

 *raaf wrote:*   

> wydaje mi sie, ze z czasem przejdziez z gentoo na ubuntu (albo cos podobnego) 

 

Zabić konfidentaaaaaaa!!!!!

A tak poważnie w czym ubuntu jest lepsze od gentoo

PS 

-co oznacza słowo UBUNTU

-ubuntu to po afrykańsku 'nie umiem zainstalować debiana'

----------

## raaf

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *raaf wrote:*   wydaje mi sie, ze z czasem przejdziez z gentoo na ubuntu (albo cos podobnego)  
> 
> Zabić konfidentaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> A tak poważnie w czym ubuntu jest lepsze od gentoo
> ...

 

zmieniamy temat??  :Wink:  ja sie tylko odnioslem do tego co mowil kolega o wyborze miedzy ubuntu, a gentoo. z mojego doswiadczenia wynika, ze nie ma co sie pchac z gentoo gdzie popadnie, bo ubuntu sie sprawuje rownie dobrze, a mniej z nim roboty, i tyle. w moje kafejce na poczatku tez mialem gentoo, ale jak sie zorientowalem, ze prawie to samo mam na ubuntu to migrowalem i nie zaluje. jestem zadowolony. na swoich dwoch kompach zostalo gentoo, a na reszcie ustawilem ubuntu. jak cos sie zteguje (a sie nie teguje) to instalacja trwa szybciutko, i nie trzeba sie cackac z obrazami itp. szybko, prosto i elegancko. na desktop dla zwyklego usera ubuntu jest super.

... zabic kofidenta co namawia na debiana  :Wink:  - tak nawiasem mowiac, instalator ubuntu jest taki sam jak w debianie, wiec .... argument chybiony, ale jaki sliczny  :Razz: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## ar_it

 *raaf wrote:*   

>  *qermit wrote:*    *raaf wrote:*   wydaje mi sie, ze z czasem przejdziez z gentoo na ubuntu (albo cos podobnego)  
> 
> Zabić konfidentaaaaaaa!!!!!
> 
> A tak poważnie w czym ubuntu jest lepsze od gentoo
> ...

 

Porównywałem czas instalacji ubuntu z 5.10 + ściąganie poprawek i czas postawienia gentoo (stage4) i wiecie co - gentoo jest szybciej  :Smile: 

pozatym jeśli na wszystkich stacjach roboczych będzie takie samo gentoo - jak na tych dwóch (instalka szybka), to zostaje backup /etc z każdego kompa  :Very Happy:  i mam spokój.

----------

## blazeu

Ubuntu jest ok. Ale jest przerazliwie wolne miejscami... Domyslny gnome + kompilowanie pod i386 (chyba) jest dalekie od predkosci/optymalnosci.. Ostatnio sprobowalem Arch-a i jestem wyjatkowo zadowolny  :Smile:  Instalacja szybka i przyjemna, kompilowane pod i686 wiec nie ustepuje predkosci gentoo i dosyc sprytny sytem paczek powoduje ze jest to dosyc dobre distro. Gdyby tylko paczek bylo wiecej... Ehh  :Wink: 

A tak btw. to Ubuntu znaczy "I can't configure slackware" :] Tak samo jak vi oznacza: jak sie z tego *$#@*&$ wychodzi?!

----------

## arsen

Panowie, przypominam że to forum gentoo linux...  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Panowie, przypominam że to forum gentoo linux... 

 

my pamietamy, pamietamy, ... ale fajnie sie gada, nie?  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## qermit

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Ostatnio sprobowalem Arch-a i jestem wyjatkowo zadowolny  Instalacja szybka i przyjemna, kompilowane pod i686 wiec nie ustepuje predkosci gentoo

 Przypominam, że i686 = pentiumPRO.

----------

## ar_it

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *blazeu wrote:*   Ostatnio sprobowalem Arch-a i jestem wyjatkowo zadowolny  Instalacja szybka i przyjemna, kompilowane pod i686 wiec nie ustepuje predkosci gentoo Przypominam, że i686 = pentiumPRO.

 

No dobrze. Wiem już, że i686 to kompilacja pod pentium pro. Ale pos  kompilacji gentoo (flagi w którymś poście w tym topicu) gentoo i tak jest szybsze niż testowe ubuntu (taka sama maszyna tyle samo ramu taka sama płyta ....). Z tego wniosek że i tak jest lepiej robić ogólną kompilację pod i686 niż pod i386   :Laughing: 

P.S. chyba powiedziałem coś oczywistego (ach te piwko w sobotni wieczór  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blazeu

 *Quote:*   

> Przypominam, że i686 = pentiumPRO.

 

Wiem o tym. Chodzilo mi o porownanie z Slackiem, Ubuntu czy innymi binarnymi distro. A nie sadze,zeby byla jakas ogromna roznica w predkosci miedzy i686 a athlon-xp czy innymi flagami. Powtarzam: *ogromna*... Wiem,ze gentoo-ricers sie oburzaja, ale badzmy realistami: wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz ;]

----------

## ar_it

Witam

Po przerwie z migracja (brak czasu)

Udalo mi sie przeniesc 5 komputerow na Gentoo.

Portage serwowane jest po nfs-ie. Wszystko pieknie smiga. zadnych problemow. 

No moze jeden.

Za kazdym razem gdy robie upgrade (pamietajmy ze wszedzie make.conf jest identyczny) to musze recznie ssh'owac sie na kazda maszyne i tam dac 

```
emerge -Duk world i pózniej env-update; etc-update; source /etc/profile.
```

Chodzi mi po glowie takie rozwiazanie.

Jesli robie upgrade na maszynie glownej to aby np o 23 w nocy wszystkie kompy robily mi 

```
emerge --metadata; emerge -Duk world po czym env-update; source /etc/profile;
```

 i ewentulanie aby syncowaly make.conf z maszyny matki synkowaly overlay'a. 

Jak sie na to zapatrujecie - bedzie dzialac ??

Czyktos cos takiego robil??

Pzdr

Luk

----------

## milu

Nie pamiętam jak się to nazywało ale było takie narzędzie do administracji klastrami, które umożliwiało wykonanie tego samego polecenia na kilku maszynach jednocześnie. Służyło m.in. do administracji. Jak odszukam jak się nazywało to podam nazwę.

A tak z innej beczki: po co source /etc/profile? Wg mnie to zbędne - chyba że musisz coś dalej zrobić będąc w obecnej powłoce. To powoduje wczytanie aktualnych ustawień z /etc/profile w ramach aktualnie uruchomionej powłoki. Jeśli użytkownik loguje się do systemu to powłoka wczytuje te ustawienia. Zakładając że masz wszędzie jednakowy soft i nie masz flag specyficznych dla pakietów to to się jak najbardziej nadaje ale żeby rozwiązanie było bardziej kompleksowe to można by jeszcze synchronizować /etc/portage (np. czasem w package.use trzeba dodać jedną flagę USE, której nie potrzebujesz w innych pakietach)

----------

## ar_it

 *milu wrote:*   

> Nie pamiętam jak się to nazywało ale było takie narzędzie do administracji klastrami, które umożliwiało wykonanie tego samego polecenia na kilku maszynach jednocześnie. Służyło m.in. do administracji. Jak odszukam jak się nazywało to podam nazwę.

 

Bylo by bardzo fajnie jak by Ci sie przypomniala nawa tego nazedzia   :Smile: 

 *milu wrote:*   

>  A tak z innej beczki: po co source /etc/profile? Wg mnie to zbędne - chyba że musisz coś dalej zrobić będąc w obecnej powłoce. To powoduje wczytanie aktualnych ustawień z /etc/profile w ramach aktualnie uruchomionej powłoki. Jeśli użytkownik loguje się do systemu to powłoka wczytuje te ustawienia. Zakładając że masz wszędzie jednakowy soft i nie masz flag specyficznych dla pakietów to to się jak najbardziej nadaje ale żeby rozwiązanie było bardziej kompleksowe to można by jeszcze synchronizować /etc/portage (np. czasem w package.use trzeba dodać jedną flagę USE, której nie potrzebujesz w innych pakietach)

 

O tym zapomnialem.  :Embarassed: 

Thx za przypomnienie. A jutro sobie jakiś pewnie skrypcik wyskrobie do tego. Jakos dzis weny mi brak   :Twisted Evil: 

---EDIT---

Znalazłem taki artykul

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Providing_binary_packages

Ale mam wrazenie, ze latwiejsze jest zrobienie portage montowanego po nfs-ie (u mnie juz dziala)

----------

## qermit

 *milu wrote:*   

> Nie pamiętam jak się to nazywało ale było takie narzędzie do administracji klastrami, które umożliwiało wykonanie tego samego polecenia na kilku maszynach jednocześnie. Służyło m.in. do administracji.

 może chodzi o x11-terms/clusterssh.

Można też pokusić się o napisanie panelu umożliwiającego zdalną konfigurację komputerów (przez np ssh)

@ar_it: ja też mam portage przez nfs   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ar_it

 *qermit wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*   Nie pamiętam jak się to nazywało ale było takie narzędzie do administracji klastrami, które umożliwiało wykonanie tego samego polecenia na kilku maszynach jednocześnie. Służyło m.in. do administracji. może chodzi o x11-terms/clusterssh.
> 
> Można też pokusić się o napisanie panelu umożliwiającego zdalną konfigurację komputerów (przez np ssh):

 

Świetne narzędzie. Dzięki właśnie zainstalowałem i testuje  :Very Happy: 

 *qermit wrote:*   

> @ar_it: ja też mam portage przez nfs  

 

NFS jest bardzo wygodny, szczególnie że mam w sieci już prawie same gentoo, a jutro będę walczył z serwerem domino  :Very Happy: 

----------

